#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Θερμογέφυρα σε ένωση δομικού στοιχείου

## deathlok

Όποιος το έχει αντιμετωπίσει ή έχει κάποια ιδέα ας βοηθήσει. Ετοιμάζω  μία ενεργειακή μελέτη όπου ο αρχιτέκτων έχει επιλέξει μόνωση τοίχων στον  πυρήνα και μόνωση φέρων οργανισμού ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ (δεν του έβγαιναν τα  σχέδια και αναγκάστηκε [IMG]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.**************/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif[/IMG] )

Ο κανονισμός δεν έχει τέτοια περίπτωση ούτε στα αναλυτικά σκίτσα ούτε στον πίνακα με την απλοποιητική μέθοδο.

Το πιο κοντινό είναι μόνωση των τοίχων στον πυρήνα και φέρον οργανισμός ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ.

τι κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση το έχει κανείς αντιμετωπίσει;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Υ.Γ. ομοίως για τις θερμογέφυρες εξωτερικής γωνίας.

----------


## mie_eng

Ποιο προγραμμα εχεις?
Η πιο κοντινη περιπτωση που βρηκα,  σε αυτη που αναφερεις ειναι η ακολουθη:





κατα την οποια, το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η πλευρα της μονωσης του δομικου στοιχειου.
Νομιζω οτι, αν χρησιμοποιησεις Ψ=0,1 εισαι καλυμενος. 

Φιλικα 
mie_eng

----------

